# Furminator and topcoat discoloration



## jasbritts (Dec 31, 2008)

Recently began using a furminator. Loved it at first. As time went on though, it appeared that the top coat had been damaged i.e. lighter hairs coming through. I let them grow out and/or tried to pluck. I've been afraid to use this product since then. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Nope. Use it on both my dogs and their coats are identical (if not better looking) than they were when I started.


----------



## JustTess (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll use the furminator when I'm sure my husky is blowing his coat. I've had some dog owners say they use it all the time and other owners tell me only once a year.

I had the same feeling as if the furminator was shaving the top coat, but I'm not too sure because Ilya was loosing a lot of his fluffyness in the summer and had a shorter coat till the cold weather started.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If it is being overused, or used to harshly, it can and will damage the topcoat. I would lay off the furminator for at least 3 months and see if the coat starts to return to normal. Then you will have your answer.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

The only time I started to worry about any problems with it was when I was over-using it. Since cutting back to no more than every two weeks, I've had great results and no side effects like that.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

It all depends on what type of coat you are using the furminator on, really...I use it on Labs, and the like, of short haired variation; but won't use it on dogs with a longer top coat, I have other deshedding tools for those dogs. 

I also don't really use them on Goldens, or any type of dog where you'll risk damaging the dog's long silky coat. 

I really think the furminator should have something on it, saying it 'should' only be used on short coated dogs, because, like with any other stripping knife, it can do more damage than good to the coat if used imporperly, or too much.


----------

